# How much snow do I need?...



## mixie

well, how much pain can you tolerate? And how much do you care about your gear? You can glide on dirt you know  


your bigger problem might be maintaining any momentum. Aren't golf courses mostly flat?


----------



## atr3yu

OldDog said:


> OK, have a bunch of new gear and opening day at shames is still a month away. I'm like a kid on Christmas with no batteries!
> 
> I've never actually been snowboarding. Contemplating just heading up to the local golf course to commandeer it as my personal bunny hill. How much snow is "enough" to do this? The grass is still poking through in my backyard, we maybe have 2" down here but it is still snowing and they get more snow up on the hill at the golf course.
> 
> I'm dying to give it a try, but I don't want to look like (more of) an idiot because there isn't enough snow to get my glide on.
> 
> So, what's the minimum required depth given no previous pack at all? Obviously rocks and shit isn't much of a concern on the golf course. :dunno:
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> OD


Just saying that I literally did the same thing last year. Seriously went to my local golf course as its a very popular sledding hill in the winter. I waited for 30cm to be honest, but I didn't want to risk my gear.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

not much...a couple summers ago at the neighborhood park, kids did 2 pickup loads from the zamboni...but wet or heavy frost grass, leaves, sand or even saw dust on old carpet can also work


----------



## slyder

If it's a golf course you'll be riding on grass more than rocks. At least the courses around here all grass.

Give it a shot and report back, worst that can happen is it doesn't work. Best case you get 20 or so runs in before your tired of hiking the hill.

Go for it !!!! and report back this afternoon !!!!


----------



## OldDog

mixie said:


> well, how much pain can you tolerate? And how much do you care about your gear? You can glide on dirt you know
> 
> 
> your bigger problem might be maintaining any momentum. Aren't golf courses mostly flat?


This is more of a mountain course. The drop from the clubhouse is a nice gentle slope you could ride down and then walk back up without too much trouble. Kids apparently sled there and people also cross country ski.

I have padded crash shorts for a little extra protection.

What's the grass gonna do to my board? Worst case I need a tune up before the season starts? I have everything to wax it myself and I don't care about a few scratches. Ptex and a base grind can work wonders the way I understand it.

Does that answer your questions?

Now answer mine damn it!


----------



## OldDog

wrathfuldeity said:


> not much...a couple summers ago at the neighborhood park, kids did 2 pickup loads from the zamboni...but wet or heavy frost grass, leaves, sand or even saw dust on old carpet can also work


I joke about that every time I pass the rink!


----------



## slyder

Grass wont hurt it but may slow you down but again go do it and report back how much fun you had !!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

grass and dirt nothing....rocks is another deal


----------



## wrathfuldeity

OldDog said:


> I joke about that every time I pass the rink!


talk to the zamboni guy and time it and he could load it right in to the pu


----------



## BigmountainVMD

If there is only 2 inches, when you try to turn your board edge will stick into the grass and you will go flying. You would need maybe 4 in of hard packed snow or a 10/12 inches of fresh soft snow to ride down that and make sort of comfortable turns. You are new, so any turns you make won't dig your edge in that much, but I would wait for 1 more storm if there are only 2 inches on the ground.


----------



## OldDog

BigmountainVMD said:


> If there is only 2 inches, when you try to turn your board edge will stick into the grass and you will go flying. You would need maybe 4 in of hard packed snow or a 10/12 inches of fresh soft snow to ride down that and make sort of comfortable turns. You are new, so any turns you make won't dig your edge in that much, but I would wait for 1 more storm if there are only 2 inches on the ground.


Meh, that's what I was afraid of. Digg'n all the way through with edges. There won't be one more storm before it rains and it is all gone. Welcome to the PNW.

I might go check it out anyway.


----------



## HoboMaster

I feel like trying to ride on sketchy surfaces when you've never been snowboarding before is a bad idea, but that's just my input.


----------



## OldDog

BigmountainVMD said:


> If there is only 2 inches, when you try to turn your board edge will stick into the grass and you will go flying. You would need maybe 4 in of hard packed snow or a 10/12 inches of fresh soft snow to ride down that and make sort of comfortable turns. You are new, so any turns you make won't dig your edge in that much, but I would wait for 1 more storm if there are only 2 inches on the ground.


^This... 

FAIL, I won't call it an epic FAIL cuz I'm none the worse for wear. :cheeky4:

There is actually 3.5" or so and it's coming down pretty hard. However, with no hard-pack under it I went straight to the grass and stopped dead whenever I tried to go up on edge. Flat-basing is too sketchy in the back seat, and when I tried to lean downhill my nose just buried and I stopped anyway. Lame... 

I was just skating and gliding so it wasn't a big deal, but yeah need like twice that much snow at least.

Thanks for all the replies though. :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDog

Oh and I almost forgot the best parts. First I ignored the "stay off the grass, the damage you do is permanent" sign and then I was yelled at in a British accent something to the effect of "find a proper hill!". Turns out I work with the guy. Still kind of hilarious.


----------



## timmytard

Get out there, who gives a shit if anyone see you.

It's all in your head, you've watched a little bit of snowboarding right?

Lean right=turn right. You know the rest. 

As long as you don't try & crank a really hard deep carve, just big smooth easy ones. You won't dig in & get caught up.

If you can find a hill that has a bit of a run out, you won't have to carve that much anyway, but you'll definitely get the feel for it. 

Picture yourself doin' big wide ones & you'll get it.


On a side note, if you have a SportChek anywhere near you, you can sign up for 30 free base grinds & hot waxes.

TT


----------



## OldDog

timmytard said:


> Get out there, who gives a shit if anyone see you.
> 
> It's all in your head, you've watched a little bit of snowboarding right?
> 
> Lean right=turn right. You know the rest.
> 
> As long as you don't try & crank a really hard deep carve, just big smooth easy ones. You won't dig in & get caught up.
> 
> If you can find a hill that has a bit of a run out, you won't have to carve that much anyway, but you'll definitely get the feel for it.
> 
> Picture yourself doin' big wide ones & you'll get it.
> 
> 
> On a side note, if you have a SportChek anywhere near you, you can sign up for 30 free base grinds & hot waxes.
> 
> TT


I tried, just wasn't enough snow. Dumping now, but I doubt we'll get another 5"+ to make it doable...


----------



## C.B.

I snowboard on less than 4" all the time in my back yard you won't hurt anything, especially if you have never snowboarded before you won't be doing much carving anyways


----------



## OldDog

C.B. said:


> I snowboard on less than 4" all the time in my back yard you won't hurt anything, especially if you have never snowboarded before you won't be doing much carving anyways


I'm not worried about my board. However, < 4" of fresh with bare grass under it doesn't work. As soon as you try to engage an edge you dig right into the grass and stop dead. I tried it.

Why do people insist on replying without reading the thread?

It's not like it's tltr or some shit...? :dunno:

More importantly, why to do I keep reading their responses and worse yet, replying... :dunno:


----------



## timmytard

OldDog said:


> I'm not worried about my board. However, < 4" of fresh with bare grass under it doesn't work. As soon as you try to engage an edge you dig right into the grass and stop dead. I tried it.
> 
> Why do people insist on replying without reading the thread?
> 
> It's not like it's tltr or some shit...? :dunno:
> 
> More importantly, why to do I keep reading their responses and worse yet, replying... :dunno:


There's your problem engaging the edge.

Pick spot where you can bomb the whole thing.

A younger guy could do it.

Just fuckin' wit chya....

Now get your ass back out there.


----------



## OldDog

timmytard said:


> There's your problem engaging the edge.
> 
> Pick spot where you can bomb the whole thing.
> 
> A younger guy could do it.
> 
> Just fuckin' wit chya....
> 
> Now get your ass back out there.


"Must not reply to Timmy's annoying post..."

"Must resist..."

Fuck you Timmy!

Damn it! :cheeky4:


----------



## mixie

OldDog said:


> As soon as you try to engage an edge you dig right into the grass and stop dead. I tried it.



stop turning. Just point it. I mean, it's not steep right? 


My very first time boarding I signed up for a lesson but it didn't start until 11am and I was impatient. 
Couldn't figure out how to get on a lift so I just hiked up the bunny hill , strapped in and went for it. I ate it hard, more then once. nothing ventured nothing gained right?


----------



## OldDog

mixie said:


> stop turning. Just point it. I mean, it's not steep right?
> 
> 
> My very first time boarding I signed up for a lesson but it didn't start until 11am and I was impatient.
> 
> Too scared to get on a lift so I just hiked up the bunny hill , strapped in and went for it. I ate it hard, more then once. nothing ventured nothing gained right?


Yeah, OK...

Maybe you missed the part where I said I tried that. Either my tail was coming around on me (in the back seat), my nose was burying (in the whole 3") and I was stopping when I leaned more forward, or even if I tried to just engage a little edge to keep my tail from coming around I dug in and stopped.

3" of fresh on grass just doesn't work. I guess I could practice for hours until my balance was perfect so I could flat-base without too much pressure front or rear, but is there a point to that? Cuz the perfect flat-base technique just sounds like a really good way to catch an edge and eat shit on anything other than 3" of fresh on grass?...

How about it just keeps snowing all night and I go try again tomorrow?

Sheesh... :cheeky4:

PS: I know you're a cat/shark thing, but fuck you too Mixie...


----------



## blz1

practice decreasing gaper levels. :cheeky4:


----------



## C.B.

OldDog said:


> I'm not worried about my board. However, < 4" of fresh with bare grass under it doesn't work. As soon as you try to engage an edge you dig right into the grass and stop dead. I tried it.
> 
> Why do people insist on replying without reading the thread?
> 
> It's not like it's tltr or some shit...? :dunno:
> 
> More importantly, why to do I keep reading their responses and worse yet, replying... :dunno:


Ah yeah the trick is to have a short run and work on rails and shit but for basics it's probably worthless


----------



## OldDog

C.B. said:


> Ah yeah the trick is to have a short run and work on rails and shit but for basics it's probably worthless


That's my thinking, but I'm a n00b what the hell do I know. That, and I'm not really interested in jib'n and park. My local is all about steep'n deep trees.

On the bright side, the weather men were all wrong again and the snowboarding gods have blessed me with 8 - 10" of fresh since yesterday morning and it is dumping what is supposed to be another 4 - 5" right now! :thumbsup:

Time to go bomb the driving range!


----------



## Donutz

OldDog said:


> On the bright side, the weather men were all wrong again and the snowboarding gods have blessed me with 8 - 10" of fresh since yesterday morning and it is dumping what is supposed to be another 4 - 5" right now! :thumbsup:



I hate you...


----------



## OldDog

Donutz said:


> I hate you...


Don't worry, the weatherman was wrong "again". Must be nice being completely fucking clueless all the time and yet keeping your job...

We got maybe 9 - 10" total and it is now raining. However, I did get quite a few runs in down the local sledding hill... 

I bailed once the kids with the bungee and the rails came and dropped their shit right in the middle of the run I'd made by packing all that wet heavy shit with a couple dozen runs and hiking that fucking hill. Little cocksuckers... :cheeky4:

Meh, I was wiped anyway. Had a couple of classic wipeouts. See that transition in the pic (actually one of 3 on this hill) I caught my toe edge at the top and launched all the way down it face first. It was pretty epic. 

Didn't hurt as bad as catching and stumbling while skating down and losing my back foot and doing the splits. My hip is killing me. Yeah, yeah, spare me the jokes about the old guy breaking his hip.


----------



## slyder

OldDog said:


> Meh, I was wiped anyway. Had a couple of classic wipeouts. See that transition in the pic (actually one of 3 on this hill) I caught my toe edge at the top and launched all the way down it face first. It was pretty epic.


Keep those shoulders parallel to that board.
Glad you got out there and rode :thumbsup:


----------

